# Housing costs



## Lulabell (Jan 4, 2013)

Looking for a little guidance. I have been offered a housing allowance of 170,000 AED, I'll be looking for a 2 bedroom apartment somewhere 'decent'. I'm a single female so would like somewhere nice esp for when friends and family come to visit.

Would this allowance budget meet my requirements?

Also, what's people experience re shipping furniture from UK or buying out in AD? The cost of transportation is being covered by potential employer. how expensive is furniture in AD v's UK?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

170K should get you a good 2 bed apartment anywhere in AD.


----------



## Lulabell (Jan 4, 2013)

Great, thanks.


----------

